# Public Beta Test



## Darkshadow (Dec 1, 2003)

I have (finally) put up my software I've been developing for the last...well, while.  They all work fine - on my systems.  Now I need to make sure that they work fine with other systems.

There are two applications, two preference panes, and a few command line programs that I would like to get tested.  There are also three Docklings (little plugins that run in the Dock, for anyone who doesn't know), but I haven't been maintaining them.  I just put them up for completeness, mainly.  They still work, as of now, but Apple has said that they will be deprecated in some future version of OS X.

If you have any questions, comments, suggestions, or bug reports, either email me or post them here.

Website is: http://homepage.mac.com/darkshadow02/index.html

Note that I made the website for *Safari*.  It still looks fine in other browsers, but will look best with Safari.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

please darkshadow - <grin />...
I'm gonna try out the /etc/httpd/httpd.conf pref pane, see what it can do.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

a few things about the Webserver Configuration.prefpane - the readme is just a blank textfile, I don't know it that is intentional or not.  And then you can't resize the window, it's pretty hard to read the file when the window is as small as it is.
Otherwise it's a good way to read I file I can almost never remember.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 1, 2003)

Hmm...readme shouldn't be blank.  I'll look into that.

And yeah, but that's because you can't resize the system preferences window.  Well, width-wise, anyway.  You can make it taller.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

oh, ok - so it's not your fault, that's too bad.  From a usability standpoint that makes the thing really hard to use.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 2, 2003)

Ah, I see what happened with the docs, mr. k.  I went and made sure that my _software_ would work with 10.2, but I foolishly used some attributes that only 10.3's TextEdit can use.  Shame on me.

The doc you have there actually does have text in it, it's just a white font.  With 10.3's TextEdit, you can change the background color, which is why the font is white.  If you do a select all, you should be able to see the text (or at least copy and paste it into something else).

I'll be fixing that later on today!

By the way, c'mon, more people than mr. k have taken a look at the thread...I need feedback!

And try more than _one_, please!


----------



## mr. k (Dec 2, 2003)

white on white might look good for shoes - but it's definetly hard to read...
And I don't want to install too much stuff on my machine now because I should be getting panther real soon, and will backup onto my nice new firewire and then do a clean install. I just have a bad excuse actually...


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmm...do me a favor (any of you reading this), and try out Pref Setter.  _That_ one especially I want to make sure works. 

Which reminds me, I meant to post that if anyone feels like making better icons than the ones I have, go for it.  If I actually use one, I'll give full credit for it.  

Well, on 10.3, the text is white on a more-or-less lavender color...   (Matches the background color on my website )

Fixing the docs at the moment, I'll upload the fixed dmg files after that.  I'll post again when I get 'em up.

Oh, and everyone keep those comments coming. 

[EDIT] Docs are now fixed, new dmg files uploaded.  All should be well, now.


----------



## Arden (Dec 3, 2003)

As soon as I get Panther I'll start beta-testing as well.  Currently, I can't log in to OS X, so I'm stuck in OS 9, but as soon as I get Panther I'll be set.

You should stick to plain ol' black-on-white for read me files.  They are there to give information on something else, they're not the main attraction.

I'd be willing to make icons, though.  And I talked to Trip about it... he's a bit busy right now, but he might do it as well.  He says to talk to him if you see him.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 3, 2003)

Um...what did you do to OS X that you can't log into it? 

So sue me, I wanted to do something different than black and white.

Only make icons if you want.  And try out the programs first, anyway.


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay, once I get Panther and try your programs, I'll fire up Photoshop and see what I can come up with.

In short, I tried to use Blobber to change my wait cursor while I had a theme installed.  Welcome BSOD in place of login screen.

BTW, DS, how come I never see you on AIM?


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 7, 2003)

I found two bugs in Pref Setter and fixed them.  If anyone has downloaded it, please get the updated version.

Night Productions


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, it's been many months....but hey, that didn't stop me before. 

Everything has been updated.  Desktop Log most extensively.

I'd also like to introduce something new - *timeLoop*.  This isn't, actually, an application, but a system daemon that will run cron jobs that were missed while the computer was asleep/shut down.  *No Configuration Required*!

So check 'em out on my site: *Night Productions*


----------

